

H1B blacklisted companies - reddyonrails
http://www.debarredcompanies.com/
Site to provide and store black listed companies data given by US DOL . This is to avoid or join these companies
======
incision
Site needs a blurb describing what this means and where it's sourced from.
It's simple enough to search, but simpler to make note of on the page.

[http://www.dol.gov/whd/immigration/H1BDebarment.htm](http://www.dol.gov/whd/immigration/H1BDebarment.htm)

------
reddyonrails
Yeah. i will make that change. but DOL site wont show previous
companies(expired debartment date) aka history.

------
reddyonrails
Site to help employees or consultant to avoid or join blacklisted companies.
Data is from US DOL.

